
The Drunkenness of Nations - aarghh
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/02/the-drunkenness-of-nations/71509/
======
diego_moita
This is very stupid. Drunkenness is not the same as alcohol consumption.
Someone tell this drunk idiot that:

1) Spirits have way more alcohol content than wine or beer.

2) Binge drinking is very different from regular drinking. A Russian walloping
1 liter of vodka at once will get far more drunk than a Portuguese or
Argentinian drinking 1 liter of wine in small doses through the whole day.

